# cramer blow out



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Cramer creek blew out again... looks like this rapid will continue to evolve..

View attachment 7034


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

Ran it today. Seemed really big when we were scouting, but the right line ended up being pretty easy.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Just got off the MS today. I guess not many folks launched after us because the blowout closed the road to Corn Creek for a few days I hear. I am glad my shuttle service picked up rigs before the slide occured or we might have been disapointed at Carey Creek. Sure was muddy for 6 of 7 days.


----------

